# Streaming Newbie



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

After about a year of not watching DirecTV (but paying for it, dumb) I told them to take a hike. Worthless programming, IMO. 

We use Roku sticks for a couple of TV's, but our new one is smart, so it is already part of it. We subscribe to Amazon Prime (for free shipping as well as streaming) and of course Roku features movies as well. Wife goes to the local library and checks out DVD's, 15 at a time. Yeah, they aren't new, but we like watching good movies.

Amazon is $12.99 a month, Roku is free, the library is free, so it is a no brainer for us. As far as the news, I pick and choose on my computer which one I believe. I NEVER watched laugh track tv programming, so it is no loss to me.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Kemper100 said:


> I have DSL internet connection and I have no idea if that is even fast enough.
> 
> Anyone got any pointers for a newbie?
> 
> :glasses: :glasses: :glasses:



Your connection might be a problem for HD programing. With DSL it depends on the quality and distance of the copper wire between you and the nearest fiber. For consistent playback you need a solid 6MB per second connection and no other active connections.


My son was close to the demark hub and got decent service while our house a bit farther away received crappy service from DSL.



You can test your speed at a variety of websites and should test at more than one and more than one time.


Netflix does allow you to select different playback qualities and might be the better choice if you want to try with a marginal connection.


Will try to answer any other questions you care to ask.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Your connection might be a problem for HD programing. With DSL it depends on the quality and distance of the copper wire between you and the nearest fiber. For consistent playback you need a solid 6MB per second connection and no other active connections.
> 
> 
> My son was close to the demark hub and got decent service while our house a bit farther away received crappy service from DSL.
> ...


Tried a few sites last night and today and the results is: 

Download Speed
2.79 Mbps
&
Upload Speed
707 kbps

:glasses: :glasses: :glasses:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Kemper100 said:


> Tried a few sites last night and today and the results is:
> 
> Download Speed
> 2.79 Mbps
> ...





Does not look promising: https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/utilities/how-to-decide-what-internet-speed-you-need/


Is that your only option?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Some neutral guidance although you will first need a good over-the-air antenna and/or a good internet service provider. For new subscribers you may find introductory rates good for a year.

If you live in a community or building that's already wired you might talk down any install costs. Need your own decent modem and router to keep monthly costs down.

https://www.pcmag.com/news/the-ultimate-cord-cutters-guide

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/cord-cutting-guide,news-17928.html


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

2.79 Mbs download???? I thought my service was pathetic. You own't stream much at that speed.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Does not look promising: https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/utilities/how-to-decide-what-internet-speed-you-need/
> 
> 
> Is that your only option?


Xfinity is available I believe


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You should get 10 times the speed from a cable connection as you are currently getting from DSL.


I have the lowest rated cable package. It is about 30 down and 11-12 up.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

A start-from-scratch explanation just in case, so if you already know this, then this can be for other visitors when they get a google hit to this thread. 

Cable/satellite is like a buffet restaurant, you pay a big price and they get to decide which dish, when it gets put out, and it tastes bland. Streaming is like a menu, you get to choose each dish when you want it, but does not have the variety of a buffet, and you may have to pay extra to satisfy a unique taste. All "streaming" means is you are watching (or listening to) something at the same time it is downloading from a website over the internet. As long as you have internet service, you can stream at any time you want on your computer, smartphone, or home asssistant device (i.e. Alexa). If you choose you can then connect those internet devices to your tv to watch the program ('smart' tvs can access the internet directly). Keep in mind that you can not "stream" the exact television signal that is broadcast onto your tv - you pick and choose items to watch and there are different commercials than on broadcast signals.

Each "streaming" website that you access only has their particular programming available. Some are free and some you have to pay a subscription to, and some combine free content with pay-to-access premium stuff. You access these websites by either visiting through your internet browser or by installing their interactive app.

Various free:
- Networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, etc): Not all entire network lineups are available, and you may have to wait for just-aired programs to become accessible days later. Series-programs dominate, not usually special events, but you can access rebroadcasts of news and other snippets of shows.
- Internet providers (Xfinity, U-verse, etc): You are paying them to get internet to begin with, but included with that they provide access to some programming.
- YouTube: not much traditional programming 
- Podcasts: basically a talk radio show, there are thousands available across the internet.

Various pay for:
- Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, Prime, Sling, etc: They only have access to their owned/contracted programs, movies, networks, or unique content they create. 
- Live action sports: usually behind a pay wall for that network
- Music: behind a pay wall for that service
- Roku: you buy a device to connect to your tv (or a 'smart' tv already has it installed), and this device just aggregates all the websites you want to watch. Any subscription sites still have to be paid for through those sites.

To connect the streaming website to your tv (if you are not using a 'smart' tv), you can simply connect a USB/HDMI physical cable from your computer. You can also buy a device, like Roku or Google Chromecast, that you plug into the tv and it allows you to "cast" the signal from your internet device to the tv. 

The minimum recommended bandwidth for internet service is 5Mbps to stream on one device, and you still may get interruptions on video. Most cord cutters combine an antenna to get traditional digital broadcast stations, supplemented by streaming unique content.


----------

